# Which is your favorite of each of the Enneagram triads?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

which is your favorite of the following triads?
1) Gut/Heart/Head
2) Competency/Reactive/Positive Outlook
3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/Frustration (Idealistic)
4) Ego/Superego/Id


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

1) Gut/Heart/*Head *>_>
2) *Competency*/Reactive/Positive Outlook
3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/*Frustration (Idealistic)*
4) *Ego*/Superego/Id (I guess)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

in the following order as in what i idealise the most...

Head/Heart/Gut

Positive Outlook/Competency/Reactive

Harmonic/Frustration (Idealistic)/Rejection (Power Seeking)

Superego/Ego/Id


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

1) Gut/*Heart*/Head
2) Competency/Reactive/*Positive* Outlook
3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/*Frustration (Idealistic)*
4) Ego/*Superego*/Id


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

In order from most favorite to least:
1) *Head*-gut-heart
2) *Positive Outlook-*Reactive-Competency
3) *Harmonic*-Frustration-Rejection (Power Seeking)
4) *Superego*-Ego-Id


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which is your favorite of the following triads?
> 1) Gut/Heart/Head
> 2) Competency/Reactive/Positive Outlook
> 3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/Frustration (Idealistic)
> 4) Ego/Superego/Id


1) gut>head>heart
2) competency>positive outlook>reactive
3) rejection>frustration>harmonic
4) id>superego>ego


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

1) *Gut*/Head/Heart
2) *Competency*/Positive Outlook/Reactive
3) *Rejection (Power Seeking)*/Frustration (Idealistic)>Harmonic
4) *Id*>Ego>Superego

I guess I should find an 8, then...(minus the reactive thing)


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

1) Gut/Head/Heart
2) Competency/Reactive/Positive Outlook
3) Frustration (Idealistic)/Rejection (Power Seeking)/Attachment (Relating)
4) Ego/Superego/Id


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which is your favorite of the following triads?
> 1) Gut/Heart/Head
> 2) Competency/Reactive/Positive Outlook
> 3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/Frustration (Idealistic)
> 4) Ego/Superego/Id


1. Heart
2. Competency
3. Frustration
4. Ego


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

1. Head > Heart > Gut.
2. Reactive > positive outlook > competency
3. Rejection > frustration > harmonic 
4. Uhh, I guess Id *waves*. Then ego. Or maybe ego first. Superego last.

Go Fives, I guess (except the reactive thing).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Centers of intelligence: Idk, their delineations are all pretty darn poor in literature and the way I understand them, none of them offer any particular nugget, tool or asset I find preferable over the other. I think I am inclined to lean gut though, mostly because I know what it is like compared to the other centers, and I've seen how they are like and gut seems to have the most easy-going time or whatever, or I'm romanticizing anger too much lol.

Forgot this triad name: Reactive. 

Harmonic: Rejection. 

Freudian: id, insofar that I think the term is even applicable to this dumb triad that really doesn't exist. All the types possess a relation to the Freudian objects and may be controlled by them in various ways as a part of their type structure. Way too exaggerated and over-emphasized by some literature.


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

1) Gut 
2) Reactive
3) Frustration
4) Id


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

1. Id-Ego-Superego
2. Competency-Reactive-Positive Outlook
3. Head-Heart-gut
4. Harmonic-Rejection-Frustration


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

1) Gut/Heart/*Head*
2) Competency/Reactive/*Positive Outlook*
3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/*Frustration* (Idealistic)
4) Ego/Superego/*Id*


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

which is your favorite of the following triads?

1) *Head >* Gut > Heart
it was a toss up between gut and head... i love the raw, instinctual nature of the gut triad (mostly 8 though) but that head triad, man...

2) *Reactive > *Positive Outlook = Competency
i couldn't choose between positive outlook and competency because i already forgot which enneagrams they included

3) *Frustration (Idealistic) **>* Rejection (Power Seeking) > Harmonic
i was torn between the rejection triad and the frustration triad

4) *Superego > *Id >Ego
it was hard to pick one as they all seem intriguing in their own ways. i ended up choosing superego only because it reminds me of self-schema (ideal self/ego-ideal)
can you believe that after years of being into cognitive science and psychology, this is the first time i've ever bothered to look up extensive definitions and examples of ego/superego/id? and the only reason i even bothered to this time is because now it directly pertains to me


i had to google most of these. i just skimmed but i think i retained the important parts of each
also the veins in my hands and forearms are sticking out and it looks hella creepy


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Head > Gut > Heart
Reactive > Positive > Competency
Frustration > Harmonic > Rejection
Id > Ego > Superego


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

1) *Head*-Heart-Gut
2) *Reactive*-Positive Outlook-Competency
3) *Idealistic*-Harmonic-Rejection (Power Seeking)
4) *Superego*-Ego-Id


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

1) Gut/Heart/*Head*
2) *Competency*/Reactive/Positive Outlook
3) Harmonic/Rejection (Power Seeking)/*Frustration (Idealistic)*
4) *Ego*/Superego/Id


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Gut
Positive outlook
Power seeking
Ego

They all have their appeal and downsides though. I have no real strong opinion to be honest.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

I figured it would be interesting to see which ones I identify with, so I bolded them.

1) head > *heart* > gut
2) positive outlook > *competency* > reactive
3) frustration > rejection > *harmonic*
4) *ego* > superego > id

Therefore,
- my favorite type through triads is 7 with an ego fix
- my closest type through triads is 3w4


----------

